# Windscreen Thermal Covers. Worth It?



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi guys

If there's one thing that'll kill motorhoming for SWMBO, it's the cold!

We have a 2005 Burstner 748 based on the Fiat Ducato and yet to be 'christened' - I mean our fist night out in it :lol:

So, to ensure out first night isn't the last 8O I'm looking at ways of keeping it warm on the inside.

*Thermal Window Covers:*

1. Do they work?
2. How effective are they?
3. Easy to fit?
4. Which are considered the best?

Cheers

John


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there

Thermal covers 'silver screens' do work very well at keeping the heat in.

In a nutshell:

Internal screens [like the ones Van Comfort sell] are good insulators, but you will get some condensation on the window overnight.

External screens practically eliminate condensation, but if it's wet/snowing outside you have to go outside to remove them, then wipe them down or have wet screens in your van/garage somewhere.

Both have pluses/negatives.

We have externals, and use them when it's frosty/snowing/cold... not so much in the rain.

Silver screens are well made, these are the only ones I've had.

My Adria has home made ones, due to the size!

w


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

External covers ONLY, not internal, excellent value for money. :wink:

much of a muchness, dead easy to fit.

tony


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

1 yes
2 external more so than internal
3 internal with stckers and external clip over the doors on coachbuilts, A class can be tricky
4 Taylormade & Silver screens are the major players


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Silver Screens*

Hi there, I have Silver Screens External one I use them all the time, they keep the heat in in cold weather and keep the heat out in hot weather (Bit like a flask):lol:

They are easy to put on, just fit over each door and close.
There are some to fit your van on ebay and I think there are some on class ads on this site, If you don't use them get yourself a nice sponge to mop the windows every morning, not good, EDDIE.


----------



## kikade (Sep 7, 2011)

Silver screens externals heat in winter, heat out summer, no condensation whatsoever, only downside as said when they get soaked but to be honest they dry pretty quick.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

It can NEVER be too hot in your van!


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

1. Definitely, glass is a wonderful conductor of heat!
2. External, we had internal for our 1st MH and we did get condensation.
3. Yup, lift the wiper blades, drop the screen onto the windscreen, drop the blades back onto the silver screen to hold it in place, hook the door ones over the top corners of the doors, do the velcro straps up around the mirror and if like my screen for the Transit cab use the elastic strings to make sure it sits snug against the glass (the screen for my Ducato based MH never had these). All done in less time than it takes to type.
4. I've only used Silver Screens, they get a thumbs up from me.

Another advantage is in the sun they reflect heat away. The Silver Screen ones also have a fold down bit on the windscreen section so that you can still enjoy the view if you want to.

MrWez


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

If you get internal screens, then order
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-WV-...r_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1334605495&sr=1-1

for the condensation. 8)

tony


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> If you get internal screens, then order
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Kärcher-WV-...r_1_1?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1334605495&sr=1-1
> 
> for the condensation. 8)
> ...


That looks a funky thing for removing the condensation but the best thing is to avoid it!

It can get into the area between the dashboard and the windscreen causing corrosion and messing with your electrics.

Before we knew better and used internal screens in our 1st MH we used to leave rolled up towels in that area to soak up the condensation - but as I said, probably best to avoid it in the first place.

MrWez


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Externals are best, but I only ever use them in deepest winter and in summer if the windscreen is facing south. I don't bother for the rest of the year - too much hassle.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

External silver screens for me as well.

What no-one else has mentioned is to make sure that you turn your cab heating system to recirculate and that you close off all of the face level fresh air vents when you stop. If not you will get a cold draught!! 

I am serious, if you fail to do that you will be cold (it took a long while for me to discover where the cold air was coming from!)


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Oh yes, if we're getting onto that, don't forget to bung some towels in the door pockets, and also where the seatbelts emerge from behind trim at the top...definite sources of draughts if it's a bit chilly.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Glass is NOT a wonderful conductor of heat. However, your screen is fairly thin and has a large surface area so a lot of heat can escape from it. Warm damp air inside the van then deposits its moisture on the screen. I have a large squeegee rubber blade and clear my windows in a minute, with the water draining down onto a micro-fibre towel placed on the dashboard. Not a problem.

During winter I put some bubble-plastic (for greenhouses) over the outside of the screen. I hold it in place with the wipers at the bottom and a couple of spring clips holding it to the seams of the A pillars. Cost - £2 approx. If you are unsure about spending on "proper" screens, make your own and see what you think. 

We rarely draw our blinds before 10pm and the thought of going out in the dark and wet to put them on and then out again in the wet of the morning to take them off is something I don't want to do.

Your choice - Gordon


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-123736.html

Good price and highly recommended.


----------



## Tardis8 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Thermal Silver Windscreen Cover For Sale*

I have one for sale to fit a Peugeot,Fiat, Citreon 1995-2006 £50 Normally £90 good condition no rips or tears and has dayveiw panel and separate top grill cover


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

External screens are worth every penny. We got ours from Van Comfort, very helpful, the only company willing to make them to fit our MH. Easy to fit, even I can put them on and during the day the front drops down to let light in if you want.
We get no condensation from the externals, but we do get a bit from the internals I made that we use if wilding 8O


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

We would always go with external screens, and Silver Screens are by far and away the most popular product and work excellently.

But they are also quite expensive. You could also look at the Foldstar range from a company called Silver Products. They look and behave exactly the same as Silver Screens, but are much cheaper. we have had both, and would struggle to tell the difference. In fact, the Silver Product screens are reputed to be made in the same factory as the proper Silver Screen products.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

leltel said:


> We get no condensation from the externals, but we do get a bit from the internals I made that we use if wilding 8O


leltel makes an important point here.

We do have externals, and they do a great job, but we hardly ever use them because we do a lot of wild-camping, and I would always want to be able to move off if necessary without having to go outside.

We use internals, along with thermal/blackout linings for a curtain round the cab windows. It doesn't do away with condensation altogether, but it helps a lot.


----------

